# How Animals See the World?



## hamlet (Jun 19, 2014)

A nice article about animal vision compared to what a human would see: link


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 20, 2014)

That was pretty cool, but they didn't mention my favourite animal, the Mantis Shrimp.  

As this article mentions, humans have three types of color receptor cells (cones) in our eyes.  Some animals (butterflies I think) have four and many animals (dogs) have only two.
A mantis shrimp has 12 types of cone cells.  That just blows my mind....I don't think we can even imagine what/how it can see.








On top of that, Mantis Shrimp can snap or flick their front legs so hard, that it can break glass.  It is so fast that is causes cavitation and sparks of light.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 20, 2014)

That was pretty cool,the sliders was fun.Thanks for sharing hamlet.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 20, 2014)

Very informative, hamlet...I like the sliders too...

Big Mike -- are there any info about what doggies see? I will be busy driving and when a traffic red light comes on even so far away, my rottenweiler will nudge me to give him a treat. Or when it turns green, he just go quiet at his post behind me. I am guessing he just knows the position of the traffic lights...not really seeing colours by itself.


----------



## hamlet (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Mike said:


> That was pretty cool, but they didn't mention my favourite animal, the Mantis Shrimp.
> 
> As this article mentions, humans have three types of color receptor cells (cones) in our eyes.  Some animals (butterflies I think) have four and many animals (dogs) have only two.
> A mantis shrimp has 12 types of cone cells.  That just blows my mind....I don't think we can even imagine what/how it can see.
> ...



Guess who else can see better than humans?



He can pouch food so fast that it is actually invisible to the naked eye.


----------



## ShaneF (Jun 20, 2014)

after sharing you love for the mantis shrimp i had to look it on on youtube.


----------

